# Tracking Censorship of Kiwifarms



## Soda Soda (Jan 26, 2022)

Kiwifarms has been added to the global list for OONI Probe. This is a system managed by the Tor Foundation. Users can run an app on their phone that attempts to connect to various sites from the lists, then reports the results.









						Update global.csv by epitome-awardee · Pull Request #879 · citizenlab/test-lists
					

Added Kiwifarms as they are now blocked by ROSKOMNADZOR




					github.com
				




The countries where Kiwifarms is blocked can now be tracked here: https://explorer.ooni.org/search

So far, Irán has been confirmed to be blocking KF.
Several other countries have anomalies yet to be confirmed, such as Afghanistan, China, Germany, and Russia.


----------



## legtard respecter (Jan 26, 2022)

russia was definitely blocked for the ho ho holocaust image





						ROSKOMNADZOR blocks kiwifarms.net
					

I'm tempted to add something to the .ru domain which will error 451 specific URLs requested by Vlad. I'm a bit busy at the moment, but I don't like closing doors.




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Null (Jan 26, 2022)

Someone at the Tor foundation added us to their probe list? That's interesting.


----------



## thisighuf (Jan 26, 2022)

From what I recall, New Zealand blocked the site too after the Christchurch video. I remember seeing something about this when I poked around some old threads here, The police there went out of their way to identify anyone who watched the video and tried to get information from multiple sites, Null told them to fuck off and this apparently pissed them off resulting in the entire island blocking the site.

Edit: Looks like it was only an ISP that blocked it at the time


----------



## Null (Jan 26, 2022)

thisighuf said:


> From what I recall, New Zealand blocked the site too after the Christchurch video.


An ISP operating in both AU and NZ voluntarily blocked our domain name via DNS lookup. I told their customers to complain en masse and it was lifted shortly.


----------



## Soda Soda (Jan 26, 2022)

Null said:


> Someone at the Tor foundation added us to their probe list? That's interesting.


It was a git commit, anyone could have added it but the Tor foundation approved it.



thisighuf said:


> From what I recall, New Zealand blocked the site too after the Christchurch video.




It’s not blocked country-wide. We’ll see if any ISPs are blocking it as more results come in.



Lol


----------



## thisighuf (Jan 26, 2022)

So the red color and confirmed means a website is blocked right? I see a marijuana site and I know weed is banned in Russia.




Also, wtf is Spinpalace?


----------



## Soda Soda (Jan 26, 2022)

thisighuf said:


> So the red color and confirmed means a website is blocked right? I see a marijuana site and I know weed is banned in Russia.
> View attachment 2922533
> 
> Also, wtf is Spinpalace?
> View attachment 2922555


Yes.

 Orange/yellow means it couldn’t connect during the test, but it could be for some other reason. Bad route, timed out, blocked by local filters, ect.

Red means it’s confirmed to be blocked by the ISP.

Also spinpalace appears to be an online casino.


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 26, 2022)

I can't believe Iran would block us. We hate jews and faggots just as much as they do.


----------



## Syntaxion (Jan 26, 2022)

The Russian block is so bizarre. Doesn't Russia have outright neo-nazi groups? But we're blocked because of a meme? If it's just bullshit and the actual reason is something else - then what could the real reason even be?

Either way, despite the holocaust meme causing a block, we're not blocked in Germany or Israel. Which is noteworthy.


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 26, 2022)

MrTroll said:


> I can't believe Iran would block us. We hate jews and faggots just as much as they do.


There's a ton of troons in Iran, because they don't consider it gay.


----------



## PolArchives (Jan 26, 2022)

Not sure if I should make a new thread for this, but I'll post it here for now:

I'm a mod of a private forum based on invision power board. We use their hosted service and are subscribed to the beta release branch. That means every new feature gets deployed to our forum on the fly. A few days ago, we got a new update. I noticed because it resets the dark mode preference in the theme config back to the default whenever it happens. Today I tried to share a kiwifarms link in the shoutbox and noticed that the message got through but never showed up (read bottom to top):




So being that the shoutbox is a bought module, I suspected that the module developer added some kind of filter. I was just about to send the admin of that forum a private message when I noticed that even when I pasted the full kiwifarms link in a private message *did it eat up the entire private message*. Leading me to believe that it's actually something at either the ipb core code or the server level. Here is what I sent the admin:




And here is him trying it later and being quite surprised about the farms being blocked:




Literally as I am writing this reply here, the admin got through to the support team at ipb and it was magically fixed almost instantly. This means they probably knew what they were doing (as it took them close to no time to fix) and they knew that they can't pull this shit on a paid service (as they denied doing it in the first place). Here is the rest of my PM conversation with the admin:




You must've pissed off some soydev over at ipb @Null .


----------



## Null (Jan 26, 2022)

PolArchives said:


> You must've pissed off some soydev over at ipb @Null .


based, hope they see this and cry.


----------



## JoshPlz (Jan 26, 2022)

PolArchives said:


> Not sure if I should make a new thread for this, but I'll post it here for now:
> 
> I'm a mod of a private forum based on invision power board. We use their hosted service and are subscribed to the beta release branch. That means every new feature gets deployed to our forum on the fly. A few days ago, we got a new update. I noticed because it resets the dark mode preference in the theme config back to the default whenever it happens. Today I tried to share a kiwifarms link in the shoutbox and noticed that the message got through but never showed up (read bottom to top):
> View attachment 2923021
> ...


I like how they first denied, then quickly removed it after being found out.  Is that fear? Shame? Probably coping, seething and dilating right now.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jan 26, 2022)

Syntaxion said:


> The Russian block is so bizarre. Doesn't Russia have outright neo-nazi groups? But we're blocked because of a meme? If it's just bullshit and the actual reason is something else - then what could the real reason even be?


No, it's definitely the real reason. I don't know why this is so mysterious to Americans, but there were millions of Russians who died in World War II and there's still a massive annual parade where Putin gives his speeches about how great Russia was for standing up to fascism and all that sort of shit. The whole idea of Russia's participation in the war and that this war was fought against fascists (which they also frequently call the nazis as a catchall term) is a lynchpin of mainstream Russian patriotism as espoused by the current regime.


----------



## Syntaxion (Jan 26, 2022)

ScamL Likely said:


> No, it's definitely the real reason. I don't know why this is so mysterious to Americans, but there were millions of Russians who died in World War II and there's still a massive annual parade where Putin gives his speeches about how great Russia was for standing up to fascism and all that sort of shit. The whole idea of Russia's participation in the war and that this war was fought against fascists (which they also frequently call the nazis as a catchall term) is a lynchpin of mainstream Russian patriotism as espoused by the current regime.


Mate, I'm European. Like I said, Russia has literal neonazis/fascist groups afaik. Not sure why a meme is worse than the actual ideology.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jan 26, 2022)

What does the existence of these groups have to do with the government itself taking offense at a meme though?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jan 26, 2022)

thisighuf said:


> Also, wtf is Spinpalace?
> View attachment 2922555


Really shitty online casino.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Jan 26, 2022)

ScamL Likely said:


> No, it's definitely the real reason. I don't know why this is so mysterious to Americans, but there were millions of Russians who died in World War II and there's still a massive annual parade where Putin gives his speeches about how great Russia was for standing up to fascism and all that sort of shit. The whole idea of Russia's participation in the war and that this war was fought against fascists (which they also frequently call the nazis as a catchall term) is a lynchpin of mainstream Russian patriotism as espoused by the current regime.


I always wanted to see that parade IRL, it's pretty epic.


----------



## Troonos (Jan 26, 2022)

Feline Supremacist said:


> I always wanted to see that parade IRL, it's pretty epic.


I had the privilege of attending in person a few years ago. The День Победы parade and the ensuing celebration in every single city across Russia is incredible. Really makes you sad about the faggotry of the American modern military. Russians still value combat readiness over appeasing trannies and niggers.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Jan 26, 2022)

Troonos said:


> I had the privilege of attending in person a few years ago. The День Победы parade and the ensuing celebration in every single city across Russia is incredible. Really makes you sad about the faggotry of the American modern military. Russians still value combat readiness over appeasing trannies and niggers.


I still hope to travel to Murmansk, if just to see the sub pens from afar. It's also said to be beautiful in spring/summer, with migrating birds from all over.


----------



## Troonos (Jan 26, 2022)

Feline Supremacist said:


> I still hope to travel to Murmansk, if just to see the sub pens from afar. It's also said to be beautiful in spring/summer, with migrating birds from all over.


Oh yeah, Russian sub pens are cool to see if you can get close enough, but Russian women are even nicer to see.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Jan 26, 2022)

Troonos said:


> Oh yeah, Russian sub pens are cool to see if you can get close enough, but Russian women are even nicer to see.


If you're a dude, sure. Some are nice to be around.


----------



## TheSkoomer (Jan 26, 2022)

My first impulse is always to encourage users to get onto Tor to avoid censorship, but as of late it seems that someone is still fucking with the KF Tor site, as it takes about 10-ish Tor reconnects to get into KF, on a good day. the error I see in the terminal seems to indicate that the KF domain on Tor is not even found at times, when all other sites are working nicely.


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Jan 26, 2022)

Syntaxion said:


> The Russian block is so bizarre. Doesn't Russia have outright neo-nazi groups? But we're blocked because of a meme? If it's just bullshit and the actual reason is something else - then what could the real reason even be?


Russia is controlled opposition and has been since 1994.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jan 26, 2022)

TheSkoomer said:


> My first impulse is always to encourage users to get onto Tor to avoid censorship, but as of late it seems that someone is still fucking with the KF Tor site, as it takes about 10-ish Tor reconnects to get into KF, on a good day. the error I see in the terminal seems to indicate that the KF domain on Tor is not even found at times, when all other sites are working nicely.


kiwifarms.ru hasnt worked for me in a couple of weeks


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 26, 2022)

MrTroll said:


> I can't believe Iran would block us. We hate jews and faggots just as much as they do.


Muslims and Jews are like Communists & Socialists, they hate each other for worshipping the same god wrong, but to you & me they're both the same faggots.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 28, 2022)

China is the only country I would have expected KF to be blocked on.
The others surprise me.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jan 28, 2022)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> China is the only country I would have expected KF to be blocked on.
> The others surprise me.


Tbh I'd probably use this site's content as anti-American propaganda if I were a foreign leader rather than censoring it.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jan 28, 2022)

Syntaxion said:


> Mate, I'm European. Like I said, Russia has literal neonazis/fascist groups afaik. Not sure why a meme is worse than the actual ideology.


History has nuance and nuance is dead.


----------



## Don Yagon (Feb 4, 2022)

Apparently, it's possible that you won't be able to renew the .ru domain without having Russian SSN (SNILS) in the future.


			https://habr.com/ru/post/649669/
		



Spoiler: DeepL



We were invited to a meeting with representatives of the Ministry of Digital Technologies. In short, the rumors about registering national domains through Gosuslugi are not rumors, and soon there will be a bill, and then everything is going to happen that a law will be passed that directly establishes this feature. The very idea of using Gosuslugi for authorization is not a bad one, as long as it is optional, as has been discussed. But it looks like there won't be a choice.
I want to warn you as early as possible that, apparently, the extension and registration of domains in zones .RU,.РФ and .SU will be held only through Gosuslugi.
There are about 5 million domains in the .RU zone right now. According to my preliminary estimate, about 3 million domains will be left during the next 2 years after the law is passed. This is likely to cause both economic and legal consequences.
Prepare in advance that you may not be able to renew the domain automatically.
For obvious reasons before the text of the bill too early to talk about specifics, technical implementation, features of law enforcement and so on, but we can already guess a few scenarios. But what is clear is that you as a domain owner will now be reliably known to the government.

*Who I am and why I have information from the Ministry of Information*

My name is Dmitry Pukhtin, I work for Beget, we are one of the largest registrars in the zone .RU and.RF, and from our hosting opens 12.7% (according to Statdom) sites in the zones .RU /.РФ.
It sometimes happens that, in some cases, before the adoption of the law, the government discusses it and consults with industry representatives, and recently there was one such meeting where we were clearly made aware that in the very near future it will not be possible to register or renew a domain without verification through the state services.
Lawyers tell me that it is important to warn you that everything written below is purely my personal impressions, based on how I have understood and interpreted what is going on.

*What's going on*

In the .RU zone, unlike some foreign zones, domains are renewed every year. You can enable auto-renewal at the registrar or hoster (if there is one, and it will order from the registrar).
Now, without identity verification through an account on Gosuslugi, you will not be able to extend .RU/.РФ/.SU. Register a new one, too.

*How many domains now and what*

There are 5 million domains in the .RU zone. 82% (according to Statdom) belong to the residents of Russian Federation, 7% to people of unknown origin, 5% residents of the Seychelles (guess why, by the way), 2% residents of Ukraine, 0.5% residents of Belarus and a long tail.
РФ - 675 thousand domains, 92.5% of Russian residents.
SU - 105 thousand, 86,5% of the inhabitants of Russia.

*What happens next logically*

First there will be a bill from which you can draw conclusions about how everything is implemented. More precisely, this is the announcement of the bill, which will be shown at the same meetings so that experts can discuss it, propose amendments, and prepare the industry. Then the bill, then its readings, then it may be rejected, passed, or sent for revision. Most likely, it will be passed in some form sooner or later; we were given this to understand quite clearly.
Then there will be a short period when everything is already decided, but there is time before the law enters into force. During this time we will need to make sure that all the integrations with State Services work as they should.
We'll definitely be doing this as quickly as possible so that our customers can renew everything in a couple of clicks. The most dangerous thing about this scheme is the new intermediate step in domain renewal, which can cause completely unexpected losses of previously registered domains.
Not to renew domains, most likely, will be those who, for one reason or another, do not want to link their domain to an account on Gosuslugi and foreign citizens.
That is a fairly large number of foreign companies are likely to lose Russian domains.
As I said, I estimate that there will be about 3 million domains in the zone .RU. Perhaps more, perhaps less - it depends on what will be in the law. About what might be important there, a little below.
If this is the case, it is logical to expect that all participants in the domain market will want to compensate for losses and receive as much money from the zone as before, but with a reduced number of domains. The same will apply to registrars. This is likely to increase the price of domains in proportion. That is, about 2 times. If now the retail price of domains .RU an average of 200 rubles, for the extension are taking on average 400 rubles, it will be 400 rubles and 800 rubles, respectively. But this is not accurate. This will also reduce the desire to register domains in the zone. RU, as COM and other zones will become almost equal in price and will be easier to register.

*Will it be possible to rent a domain?*

Technically, all this does not mean that foreigners will lose access to Russian domains. For example, the first solution that emerges is the creation of some independent domain depository, which will "pick up" departing domains and keep them in Russia for their current owners, for example by renting them out or using some other mechanism of rights transfer (sublicensing, etc.).
But most likely, no one will want to go through all this trouble with .RU domains.
The fact is, it all depends on the specific text of the law. It is possible that there will be a direct prohibition on the transfer of rights. It is more likely that there will not be such a prohibition, but if there are any problems the RKN will clamp down on the owner of the domain, and after the fines the owner will be able to go to court to sue the person who used it. That is, I suspect that the institute of domain rentals and other obvious circumventions of the law restrictions will be bought.

*More possible consequences*

In fact, no longer be able to register domains with fake data, good or bad, you judge, but phishers will be easier to find and prosecute, and that is certainly a good thing.
Registering a domain for someone will be legally dangerous, especially if it will suddenly host warez, phishing, 18+ materials or media. Legal entities will register from the account of a legal entity (it is actually linked to the account of a physical person of the general director).
It is unclear how the domain will be transferred from registrar to registrar, or how the change of ownership of the domain will be handled.
But, nevertheless, there is a chance that the extension through Gosuslugi will be optional, rather than mandatory for all. In this situation, the initiative seems quite sensible. For example, to sell domains or transfer them need identity verification procedures, and here Gosuslugi can greatly simplify the authorization. We would like to believe that this will be the case.
In general, we will wait and prepare.

*What to do now*

The most important thing - do not miss the moment when it will be necessary to renew the domain already verified through Gosuslugi, well, if you do not want to link the domain to an account on Gosuslugi, then think about the transfer of traffic to another area.





Spoiler: Relevant comment from author



>You are starting from the wrong premise "a foreigner can't get an account on Gosuslugi". This is not true - there is no problem with this, and most services applicable to foreigners are available electronically. The only obstacle is probably the confirmation of the account for those who are not physically in Russia, but in theory this can also be done without personal presence.
Yes, you are right, a foreign citizen can get an account, but only if you have a SNILS. And this can be a separate quest, depending on the status of a foreign citizen. And if someone will be willing to bother with getting a SNILS for the sake of registering/renewing a domain, someone will not.


----------



## Matthew Williams (Oct 31, 2022)

> The countries where Kiwifarms is blocked can now be tracked here: https://explorer.ooni.org/search



IDK man,.. these look like false positives to me


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Nov 2, 2022)

Troonos said:


> I had the privilege of attending in person a few years ago. The День Победы parade and the ensuing celebration in every single city across Russia is incredible. Really makes you sad about the faggotry of the American modern military. *Russians still value combat readiness* over appeasing trannies and niggers.



This aged very well.


----------

